# Need help



## Rok (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi I'm new here and i need help identifying and figuring out how old this Union Pacific R.R. Employee Exclusive 102 piece set is


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I released you from moderation.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Just a guess. While it's not an "employee" set, looks very close.

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/bachmannhoscaletrainsets/id61.html

Fred


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since it appears you have the complete set in it's original box you
should be able to see the Bachmann model numbers.

That information would produce the most accurate answer to your
questions.

It is a DC train set complete with track and power
pack. This type product is usually sold in toy stores.
It is not considered as 'collector' status.

In general, this quality of set is selling new retailing around
100.00 plus or minus 20.00 or so $. It's current value
would be somewhat less than that depending on the
track and what couplers are on the cars.

A local hobby shop should be able to answer any of 
your questions if you take the set in.


Don


----------

